# Does anyone have a wheel drum puller



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anyone have one like this around milton pace? Thanks


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Call your local AutoMax.*

They have a lot of loaner tools.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Try John up at the PeaRidge flea market. He has a gazillion tools. He's on the end units closest to hwy 90.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

commonly used to push drive shafts out on front wheel drives & some rear cv drive shafts that are frozen up. I have on at work.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes it really does take a bigger........................


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Sometimes it really does take a bigger........................


Yeah just not a dead blow.:shifty:


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Wheel drum or brake drum?*

I am sure you already know this, but have you adjusted the brakes down? Pull the rubber plug in the back of the housing and adjust the star adjuster that pushes the brakes out. The rear drums shouldn't be that tight from my humble experience unless corrosion glued them to the shaft. I have had them develop lips on the drums where the brakes wore a lip into them that made it difficult to remove though. 

Good luck!

Bob


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

I've never removed a drum with that tool. As BoatnBob Says u may need to de adjust the brakes & that can be a job. What kind of Vehicle is it? A good hammer & some penetrant spray usually works.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Chaps I got your message. And I don't have one. Use the biggest hammer you can find. Imagine those adjusters are rusted soild. 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Try spraying some pb blaster through the hole in back of axle area behind drum. You may have to make you a adjustment hole. 

Sent from my LGLS770 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Yes the adjuster is frozen. I did get one side off using a chain attached to a couple lugs with a steel beam and a bottle jack. The other side will not budge. I'm going to continue to beat on it and spray it down.


----------

